# Has your insurance gone up this year?



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

Just wondering if your insurance has gone up this year?

Just got my renewal quote and its gone up from last year even on my daily as well which is worth less than the renewal price.

Can I ask which insurance companies people use for highly modified car?

Thanks


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Insurance Premiums have gone up this year in general


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine came in at £330, £50 up from last year. Shopped around and got it back down to £280. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Never renew without shopping around. Brokers prey on the lazy.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

mine went down a tad


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks will be shopping around which companies do you guys use?


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine went down.

I'm with pace ward


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Mine went up £5 but they tits'ed up the payment and managed to take the money 5 times - £2825 

To be fair they noticed pretty quickly and called to apologise - took 5 days to pay the difference back though. 

The guy said it was his worse day in 8 years working there haha


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mine has gone up £200 this year, partly as 3 points were on my license.
Shopped around but couldn't get it any cheaper


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Adrian Flux.


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

I called Sky insurance today gave me great price


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

yuichunglam said:


> I called Sky insurance today gave me great price


They quoted me nearly £500


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Im with A Plan, tried to put it up, phoned them up and it went down, result.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

yuichunglam said:


> I called Sky insurance today gave me great price




They were expensive when I tried them


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Flux for me, £20 increase this year on the GTO so just paid the renewal. 

Couldn't be chewed ringing round with a page full of mods to save a few quid, maybe next year if it goes up again..

Normally Sky or Adrian Flux.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I always use a comparison site when I get my renewal to check whether the increase is valid. 

Whether the UK exit Europe or not you can guarantee certain organisations, such as insurers, will use this as an excuse to raise premiums.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

paul450 said:


> Mine went down.
> 
> I'm with pace ward


me too been with pace ward for yrs. can't fault them


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sky were useless, woman was clueless and their system wouldn't even quote me apparently clean license and full no claims and its a second car with limited 5000 miles but she wouldn't have any of it!


----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

i been with admiral for last 6 years, 3 with the gtr and has been cheapest each year, one policy after the other


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

Unfortunately Insurance has gone up this year because Insurance Premium Tax has increased from 6% to 9.5%.

However if any of you are looking around, please do give us a call here at AIB on 02380 268351 - we specialise in high performance and modified vehicles.

Thanks 

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Need a quote on the 35 so shall call now.


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

Went with AIB great prices with all mods covered good rate. I spoke to a lady called Leah she was very helpful ask for her as the other guy I spoke to wasn't so helpful and friendly


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Suggested quote at £2k with stage 1 mods, the joys of living in Birmingham


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thats mental Tabz!!! Crazy money


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I wouldn't mind if it was a 1000bhp monster but extortionate for a stage 1 car that rarely gets driven.
Post code is no help and every year is the same


----------



## yuichunglam (Aug 25, 2015)

I had limited the mileage made the premium a little lower


----------

